# Monolith 1200c / 800c question



## mvorbrodt (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm looking into expending my humi space. I came across the Monolith 800 and 1200 humidors with temp and RH controll.

Does anyone here have one?

Could you post pics please?

DO you like it, and is it worth the $1800 price tag?


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

That looks great!!!!

I'm very interested to see what people think... following this thread closely!!










EDIT: It's only 49" tall... I wonder if they make a taller one...


----------



## socapots (Feb 22, 2010)

all i can think is the amount of coolers full of top notch cigars you could have for 1800.. then again. 
its is a pretty looking box to put your smokes in.

and to the guy above.. how much taller would you want? thats already like 4 feet... or were you joking?


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

I would like a 6 foot unit, honestly... 4 feet tall is awkward, in my opinion. It's just a bit too tall to put something on top of it... but too short to be stand alone without something on top of it... 

I'm not looking to toss out $2k on a humidor today... but, I really don't want a cooler. No offense to anyone with a cooler full of gorgeous smokes, but there's nothing classy about a giant blue plastic box sitting in the corner. 

I wonder where I could see one of these in real life... that would help pry the $$ out of my wallet...


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

What's not classy about the following Chris?


----------



## socapots (Feb 22, 2010)

thegoldenmackid said:


> What's not classy about the following Chris?


ound:ound:


----------



## socapots (Feb 22, 2010)

Magnate said:


> I would like a 6 foot unit, honestly... 4 feet tall is awkward, in my opinion. It's just a bit too tall to put something on top of it... but too short to be stand alone without something on top of it...
> 
> I'm not looking to toss out $2k on a humidor today... but, I really don't want a cooler. No offense to anyone with a cooler full of gorgeous smokes, but there's nothing classy about a giant blue plastic box sitting in the corner.
> 
> I wonder where I could see one of these in real life... that would help pry the $$ out of my wallet...


i see what you are sayin.. see what happens i guess. let us know what you find.


----------



## phisch (Dec 13, 2009)

There are so many different options to get big space for a fraction of that price. I have this one, for example.
Cigar Cabinet Humidors - Commercial Display
I have a Hydra unit with two external 1.5" fans in there (Hydra on the bottom, fan on level two and three), and about 150 cigars, with plenty of space for more. It holds at 67%, and the Hydra unit rarely runs.

1000+ Cigar End Table Humidor: Cheap Humidors Cigar Humidor Cigar Accessories CheapHumidors.com
this one has internal AC outlets.

Cabinet Cigar Humidors - Affordable Prices
this one comes with two CO+ units!

you could buy one of these, then buy me some smokes with the difference


----------



## jakecartier3 (May 16, 2010)

A humi with temp and RH control would be very welcome in my household; buy two!


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Personally, for another $200, I'd rather have this :

















It touts industrial grade, thermo-electric cooling and one of the best humidification systems in the industry. I just prefer the look of wood.


----------



## jakecartier3 (May 16, 2010)

For $200 you can't go wrong on that humi.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

jakecartier3 said:


> For $200 you can't go wrong on that humi.


Ummm... I said, "another $200". It's two grand. Holds 1200.


----------



## jakecartier3 (May 16, 2010)

Herf N Turf said:


> Ummm... I said, "another $200". It's two grand. Holds 1200.


Oh... haha, that would make more sense.


----------



## gxyboi (Jun 1, 2010)

Curious about these units as well considering most of the stuff imported from china seems to have compressor based cooling that pulls moisture out of the air while the higher-end stuff is thermo-electric.

Anyone have any experience custom installing a thermo electric unit in their cabinet?


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

Why not just get a big wine cooler and get drawers from Forrest? Even with a big vinotemp plus drawers you are looking at maybe 7-800 bucks then you have $1000 left for more cigars to fill it


----------



## mike91LX (Aug 12, 2009)

i agree if you want temp/humidity control either go vinotemp or an aristocrat/avallo. The monolith looks awesome but thats way too expensive


----------



## gxyboi (Jun 1, 2010)

The aristocrat is definitely a nice unit imo and it offers the best of both worlds. I can see the monolith doing well if it were about 50% of the cost.

I currently have a HUM5000 that I would like to modify for active cooling to save a little on the whole home electric bill. It may sound a bit off to some (Highly doubt anyone on this board would find it in poor taste) that are focused on energy conservation, but I keep my house at 70 at all times mostly to keep my cigars at the proper temp heh.

I was tempted to find thermo-electric coolers and fans and modify the cabinet for install and have it on a temp controlled relay.


----------



## DW9000 (Jun 3, 2011)

I have the monolith an it was the best think i ever bought. But i didnt pay full price for it. I paid 400 dollars i bought it at a pawn shop. They didnt know what they had. An so i had to jump on that but if can go ahead an buy it. Yea its a lot of money but u never have to wipe it down. An if you figure it this way you will never have to buy another humi unless you just want to. Ive had mine for two years an it is now full an my cigars perfect an happy.


----------



## dood56 (Aug 15, 2011)

So I am new to cigar smoking as a hobby and I am loving it! I have over 80 sticks on the way from the Devil Site to include a humidor. However, I foresee my 100 ct Humidor not cutting it as I grow in the hobby. I was looking for some advice on if I should buy more humidors, go the Monolith route, or build a wineador. I like being able to show off my collection, but it seems with wineadors that is kind of possible. I am not going to lie, the Monolith is mighty nice looking. It is the price that scares me. Any help will be appreciated!


----------



## hobbs1469 (Aug 28, 2011)

DW9000 said:


> I have the monolith an it was the best think i ever bought. But i didnt pay full price for it. I paid 400 dollars i bought it at a pawn shop. They didnt know what they had. An so i had to jump on that but if can go ahead an buy it. Yea its a lot of money but u never have to wipe it down. An if you figure it this way you will never have to buy another humi unless you just want to. Ive had mine for two years an it is now full an my cigars perfect an happy.


Quick question. Since this unit is climate controlled, do you still get that great humidor smell when you open the unit? I see it is limited with the cedar material? A new 2000 count Monolith comes out in September. Very tempting I must add.


----------



## dood56 (Aug 15, 2011)

hobbs1469 said:


> Quick question. Since this unit is climate controlled, do you still get that great humidor smell when you open the unit? I see it is limited with the cedar material? A new 2000 count Monolith comes out in September. Very tempting I must add.


Mind sharing where you got the info on the 2000 count humidor? Do they have a website?


----------



## Labrador (Sep 4, 2011)

The parent company is Quality Importers Trading Company.

qualityimporters.com (first post so can't post link)

They sell the Monolith, Hydra, Hygroset, and Cigar Caddy product lines. Didn't see anything about a 2000 model.


----------



## pdisme (Sep 14, 2011)

hobbs1469 said:


> Quick question. Since this unit is climate controlled, do you still get that great humidor smell when you open the unit? I see it is limited with the cedar material? A new 2000 count Monolith comes out in September. Very tempting I must add.


There's enough cedar in the drawers that you definitely get the smell. I'm new to the site and also a new monolith 1200 owner (as of about two weeks ago) so I'll be posting a review of it at some point soon once I have a little more time with it to get a feel for how well it works.

Just FYI for anyone considering buying a monolith; Quality Importers doesn't sell retail except on amazon where it's just some of their smaller stuff marked up above their resellers' prices. I bought mine through humidorvault.com; they had the same lowest price of all the online stores (probably MAP enforced by QI) but more importantly, free US shipping which set them up to $200 apart from the other sites I've seen recommended for humidors. As an added bonus, since QI is in south Florida and the monolith is drop shipped, I had the thing two days after I ordered since I'm in Tampa.


----------



## dragonhead08 (Feb 3, 2011)

Herf N Turf said:


> Personally, for another $200, I'd rather have this :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's gorgeous


----------



## dood56 (Aug 15, 2011)

pdisme said:


> There's enough cedar in the drawers that you definitely get the smell. I'm new to the site and also a new monolith 1200 owner (as of about two weeks ago) so I'll be posting a review of it at some point soon once I have a little more time with it to get a feel for how well it works.
> 
> Just FYI for anyone considering buying a monolith; Quality Importers doesn't sell retail except on amazon where it's just some of their smaller stuff marked up above their resellers' prices. I bought mine through humidorvault.com; they had the same lowest price of all the online stores (probably MAP enforced by QI) but more importantly, free US shipping which set them up to $200 apart from the other sites I've seen recommended for humidors. As an added bonus, since QI is in south Florida and the monolith is drop shipped, I had the thing two days after I ordered since I'm in Tampa.


Please post a review. I would be try interested. Is there a reason you chose the Monolith over the other electric humidor on that website?


----------



## pdisme (Sep 14, 2011)

dood56 said:


> Please post a review. I would be try interested. Is there a reason you chose the Monolith over the other electric humidor on that website?


I loaded eight or nine new boxes of sticks in it a few days ago; I want to give it a couple weeks of real use and smoking before I write up a review so I know how well it actually works, but so far it's kept things stable.

My primary reason for going with the Monolith is the contemporary look; I don't care for wood finishes, etc. so that ruled out most any other humidor I found lol. I keep the monolith in my game room. Oops, can't post links or attachments yet so no picture. Here's a link:

i51.tinypic.com/ivdc9y.jpg


----------

